# Kap Winstorm carbon limbs vs Samick universal wood glass limbs



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have been looking and i see that Kap Winstorm carbon limbs and the Samick universal wood glass limbs are almostthe same price, is there anybody who has shot these limbs and which one would be better?


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never shot the Samick Universal (did have some Samick Extremes later that I liked a lot).
At one point I had two sets of KAP Winstorm Carbon Limbs. I started this style with those limbs some time ago. I always liked them and shot them for a long time and even wish I kept a pair. 
I now have a pair of W&W Innos on one bow, and W&W ProAccent Limbs (W&W I believe manufacture KAP limbs) on the other (risers are both ProAccents from Win).

I actually believe the KAP Winstorm Carbon are very under rated, and have also heard the same comment from others. They are faster than expected, and smooth feeling (as I recall).
For the price and for anyone looking for what they think are low end limbs, I think the KAP Winstorm Carbon are top notch.

Keep in mind, I've not shot the Samick Universals, and Samick makes some nice limbs as well. I would assume they are of good quality also because of the Maker. I guess the question is, do you want carbon aspect to the limbs?
I think this choice is personal (no matter what level).
A friend of mine, a top level Archer who has been coaching me, goes back and forth. There's something about the wood he still loves..

Just my opinion, but here's one for the KAP Winstorm Carbon/Wood/Glass.
Since I don't think there is any carbon foam in the KAPs, it may be the best of bot worlds (wood & carbon).
I really liked them anyway, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks raptor, ok all i need now is a samick review, im thinking that it really does sound better than the universal, am i correct in saying that the carbons are more "responsive" ie smoother to draw and faster. i have drawn some hoyt foam carbons and man they were nice, but when its R3000 a pair there is no way.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok i see i made a mistake, the Samick universal carbon limbs are in the same price ranges so is there any comparisons between that and the cabon winstorms?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

We are handling both kind of limbs in our shop, under different brands, and we sell them as perfectly equivalent and at the same price.
Winstorm Carbon are made in China and are the KAP version of the Win & Win Winus Carbon limbs (made in Korea). They have been sold in Europe also under the EXE College Carbon name for a while.
Universal Carbon are also made in China by Samick, and have been sold in Europe also under EXE College Carbon Name, and now under EXE Competitor name. 
Considering carbon-wood limbs in the medium-low range, Winus shoud be at the top, while Winstorm Carbon and Universal Carbon should be just a little bit under them. 
Remember to check poundage of the Samick Universal Carbon limbs before purchasing, as usully they are one or 2 pounds more than what is stated on the label. Another effect of the so called archery (unexisting) standards....


----------

